# SS Badger



## Twin Star Rocket (Oct 25, 2012)

We made a trip on this historical ship in June. We rode the 1 AM sailing from Manitowoc (sp?), WI and the 9 AM sailing back from Ludington, MI. It was a treat to pay a little extra to sleep in a stateroom with two berths. The SS Badger is a former C&O railroad car ferry converted to hauling road vehicles. It has always carried passengers since 1953.

Its fate is uncertain since pressure is being applied to the owners to convert to some other type of fuel besides coal. I would say ride it while you can! The 2012 season has been extended into November because of the surge in truckers using the ferry to haul those big wind turbine compnents.


----------



## TrainLoverJoy (Oct 25, 2012)

Twin Star Rocket said:


> We made a trip on this historical ship in June. We rode the 1 AM sailing from Manitowoc (sp?), WI and the 9 AM sailing back from Ludington, MI. It was a treat to pay a little extra to sleep in a stateroom with two berths. The SS Badger is a former C&O railroad car ferry converted to hauling road vehicles. It has always carried passengers since 1953.
> 
> Its fate is uncertain since pressure is being applied to the owners to convert to some other type of fuel besides coal. I would say ride it while you can! The 2012 season has been extended into November because of the surge in truckers using the ferry to haul those big wind turbine compnents.


Living in Michigan I was close enough to ride the Badger a few years ago......I loved it!!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 25, 2012)

Its a great ride and practical as well, as going around the lake to the south involves a long drive through CHI, and going north is a long drive as well, though one could stop at the RR museum in Green Bay...

Here is a link to their website.

And this is a link to their petition S.O.S. - Save Our Ship!


----------



## rrdude (Oct 25, 2012)

Could not agree more. Long time AU-er's know of my passion for this former RR car ferry. There's nothing like this left, anywhere. I too echo the sentiment, "ride it while you can" (while it's still Coal-Fired)

If/When they convert to another fuel, it won't impact it's mission or popularity one bit, only us railfans care about crap like that. But there's still something cool about standing near the stern, by the sea-gate, and feeling that coal ash fall on you.......


----------

